# Reloading?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm new to reloading, I've seen the above articles on the basics and things like that, my friend gave me a single stage loader with .308, 30-30, .243, 30-06 dies, large rifle primers (thousands) a crap load of .308 and .243 brass. And 7MM Mag rounds, and rounds for all the above listed, scales, calipers, about a gallon or so worth of powder, he said I have pretty much everything to get started, I havn't even listed a portion of what he gave me, he sold it all to me for about 375.00, (hope I didn't get ripped) Tumblers, as well, manual and electric. shell holders, I could go one with what he gave me, anyway, i haven't the slightest clue where to begin, I still need to mount this stuff on a sturdy table, any help would be appreciated, or maybe a loading book/bible of sorts would be useful as well.

EDIT** Also I wanted to know if I could legally sell ammo or ship ammo out of state, I'm in NM shipping to my brother in TX. He has a .243 and a 30-30, I don'tb I want to load match ammo for my .223 and plinking ammo for my .308.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

With all that stuff, you _DIDN'T_ get a single reloading manual? Well, that should be your first purchase(s). Without one or more manuals, you won't have a reliable source for loading data. In addition to the data, many manuals have section for novice or first-time users.

As far as the basic process, download this and save a copy of it to your computer:
http://www.bcwf.bc.ca/programs/core/downloads/reloading.pdf
It does a good job of explaining the basics and the procedures to follow. I recommend you read it ALL; info is your best friend (and protector) when reloading!


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, its a good guide to a book I am purchasing tomorrow, its basically a reloading bible, its about 500 pages for reloading. I don't know the title but it is hard back for about 35.00.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Generally speaking, most reloading manuals aren't powder focused, but bullet focused. So, unless you have a good steady supply of, or a favorite bullet design, you'll need more than one. One from Speer, one from Hornady, one from Barnes. Granted, most times you can use the speer book and find the closest thing, but there are subtle differences in bullet design which can affect bullet performance with different powders. 

Above all, BE CAREFUL!!! No distractions while reloading, turn off the phone, TV, wife (usually not hard to turn them off). Make time that is just for reloading, and don't deviate. It's all about consistancy and attention to detail. For instance, I have a progressive loader, and I have a little chant of sorts that I do so that I know I didn't miss a step that might either misfire or blow up my precious guns. Develop a system, stick to it.

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You might pick up a copy of Modern Reloading by Richard Lee as it's only about $12.00 and it has a lot of good info in it.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Many of the reloading manuals I have seen seem to be by the bullet manufacturers, and only show loads for their bullets. I like the Lyman guide because it is not brand loyal to any bullet maker.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are links to Powder Mfg. Charts.

http://www.vihtavuori-lapua.com/disclaimer.php

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

:smt1099


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks TOF. Much obliged.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Baldy said:


> You might pick up a copy of Modern Reloading by Richard Lee as it's only about $12.00 and it has a lot of good info in it.


Plus one for this one. It also covers a good number of bullet makers and powder brands. Richard Lee hawks his stuff real heavy but there is a ton of usable information also. It's a flat out steal at $12.95


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Baldy said:


> You might pick up a copy of Modern Reloading by Richard Lee as it's only about $12.00 and it has a lot of good info in it.


I echo this! Get the Lee manual for the HUGE variety of loads it lists. It is very Lee-centric but that's understandable, it's written by Richard Lee and he is proud of his company.

At some point, also get the Lyman guide, because it's not made by a bullet or powder manufacturer and isn't so biased.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

another vote for the lyman 48th ed.great book and has load data for cast bullets.it is money well spent.
pete


----------

